# Bridge of flowers in Massachusetts



## limuhead (May 28, 2015)

Just got home from my daughters graduation in Massachusetts. Took some time to see the local sights, this was a bit of a surprise. Being from Hawaii this was the first time I have ever seen Cyps, very cool...


----------



## theorchidzone (May 28, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Heather (May 28, 2015)

Where did you go to see them?


----------



## limuhead (May 28, 2015)

Heather said:


> Where did you go to see them?



A town called Sunderland Falls? I think. It was an old Trolley bridge covered with flowers, hence the name Bridge of Flowers. All kinds of beautiful flowers over a river, well worth a visit...


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2015)

Congrats. Too bad you couldn't get by NYC.


----------



## Heather (May 28, 2015)

Ah, I know where Sunderland is! I had a boyfriend in college who lived there.  Did your daughter go to UMass (my alma matter)? Congrats by the way!


----------



## MaryPientka (May 28, 2015)

Beautiful! and, congratulations!


----------



## limuhead (May 28, 2015)

Heather said:


> Ah, I know where Sunderland is! I had a boyfriend in college who lived there.  Did your daughter go to UMass (my alma matter)? Congrats by the way!



Graduated from Amherst College, Biology Major with Honors. In September she starts an internship at NIH in Bethesda Maryland...


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 28, 2015)

limuhead said:


> Graduated from Amherst College, Biology Major with Honors. In September she starts an internship at NIH in Bethesda Maryland...



Come visit her in February... when NCOS hosts the Paph Forum at the US Arboretum.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 29, 2015)

Nice to see Cyps being used in public plantings.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 30, 2015)

lovely and congrats


----------

